# Finally!



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

I know some of you think this thread is a waste but cant control my excitement. 

Today while listening to some songs I happen to open the Last.fm software from the tray. Had not been to my profile since long. The software always used to scrobble stuff but I did not maximize it to have a look. Today when I did, I found that I had taken over the throne of the top listener of Slipknot (my favourite band) . Thats something I was looking forward to!

See my profile if you need more info --> www.last.fm/user/paranj


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey... congo... Thats gr8...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks dude.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

now better watch your back from Motorhead fans


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

hmm..i can't match tht now...congos


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

^Thanks!


----------



## R2K (Oct 4, 2008)

congo dude


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought paranj was banned sometime back? Wasnt he the kid who fell in love or something when he was 12...?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I thought paranj was banned sometime back? Wasnt he the kid who fell in love or something when he was 12...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I thought paranj was banned sometime back? Wasnt he the kid who fell in love or something when he was 12...?



I wasnt banned, I got my account deleted as per my wish ! And dont disclose all this stuff.


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2008)

^oh! To woh tum the!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah well, you guys are still far off my total songs played no.  Keep playing you might reach there some day.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

^^Dude see your join date and see my join date .


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh I forgot that!  But, hey wth! 66k songs played and trust me that number is way less as compared to the songs I've played since my joining date.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmmm..... So maybe I ought to write a book. The life and times of Kpower Mania. 
Very interesting history.....


----------



## static_x (Oct 6, 2008)

Slipknot Rocks!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I wasnt banned, I got my account deleted as per my wish ! And dont disclose all this stuff.



Fell in love?? Seriously u gottttaaaaaa tell mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Fell in love?? Seriously u gottttaaaaaa tell mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kyun meri jaan ke pichee pade hon .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 6, 2008)

why were you banned ??
any way i have joined as trance_inc
check out !


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> why were you banned ??
> any way i have joined as trance_inc
> check out !



Its not a good thing to know how I was banned .

I will check out your profile.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

static_x said:


> Slipknot Rocks!!!


static X sucks flanger tubes


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Its not a good thing to know how I was banned .
> 
> I will check out your profile.




Bata bhi dey yaar kya hua tha


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz..thats crazy...congrats pal


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol .. Did you check Venky's profile ( svenkat24 at Last fm) .. There was a time where ppl used to scrap him requesting to stop listening to U2 so that they could become top listener ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

lol...it wont be the same with me...........I hardly have 5.3k plays .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Thnx 'K' PowerMania abt ur li'l story


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

K for Kloot


----------



## Indyan (Oct 6, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Lol .. Did you check Venky's profile ( svenkat24 at Last fm) .. There was a time where ppl used to scrap him requesting to stop listening to U2 so that they could become top listener ..



Holy ****! 46,661 plays  (Listens to U2 85% of the time)


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> K for Kloot



U dunno what 'K' stands for do you??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> U dunno what 'K' stands for do you??



arre yaar, why are u disclosing this stuff ? .


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 6, 2008)

kyun bacche ki jaaan le raho ho sab log milke  
abhi uska bachpana hai..let him be...but ye abhi se hee slipknot sun ne laga ha..25 saal ki umr main shayad ye koi metal band hee khol le 

Paranj..if u like metal so much..try learning guitar..
its proved scientifically,,the more younger u r..more is ur grasping ability..u have lots of time till u reach 20-22 age 
ek baar job main aa jayega ..fir kuch time nahin milega...

and ya what does "Kpower mania" means ? bata de chhote  ...we r here to keep ur secret ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> kyun bacche ki jaaan le raho ho sab log milke
> abhi uska bachpana hai..let him be...but ye abhi se hee slipknot sun ne laga ha..25 saal ki umr main shayad ye koi metal band hee khol le
> 
> Paranj..if u like metal so much..try learning guitar..
> ...



Well I am going to start learning guitar soon. I had also made a thread to ask for help . And ya, I can play a keyboard too so trying to mug up all the Children of Bodom keyboard tabs .

And regarding KPower Mania..... comp@ddict knows it...I am feeling a bit 'uncomfortable' to inform you about it .


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> U dunno what 'K' stands for do you??


little johnny fell in for a girl and then started flaunting gadgets to impress the heiress.

But the story was better left halfway when some mask death musicians made it to johnny


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

> And ya, I can play a keyboard too so trying to mug up all the Children of Bodom keyboard tabs


...thatscool .....thats what I do in office every day..playing with KB keys  

Jokes apart, after office..Im also trying to play with some keys of piano virtually 

and ya regd ur name u can PM me..im just curious
if u dont wanna ...its ok bachha


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> little johnny fell in for a girl and then started flaunting gadgets to impress the heiress.
> 
> But the story was better left halfway when some mask death musicians made it to johnny



yup!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

i cudnt understand two things in this riddle..first what gadgets and second thing : who are mask death musicians ? ELABORATE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> i cudnt understand two things in this riddle..first what gadgets and second thing : who are mask death musicians ? ELABORATE



hardy har har!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> i cudnt understand two things in this riddle..first what gadgets and second thing : who are mask death musicians ? ELABORATE



For the first question -> read my PM, you will come to know.

Masked Death Musicians -> Slipknot



Kl@w-24 said:


> hardy har har!!



lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

> hardy har har!!


hardy har har ???????? means


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hardy har har ???????? means



Laughing!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, if you have been following up for some time, you'll know the whole story


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like everybody knows about this.

Damn !


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

hardy har har means laughing ?????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Lol, if you have been following up for some time, you'll know the whole story



Exactly, and what a story it is!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

A book shud be writte....but shusshhhh...no disclosing abt whom....lolol hardy har har agin



KPower Mania said:


> arre yaar, why are u disclosing this stuff ? .




Nahi bataunga yaar....god ki kasam::

P.S.-GOd tussi gr8 ho


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont find anything so extra ordinary about my story as you guys are framing it .

WTF!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

No...I'm not framing it...c'mon........it happens...naturall...no tension(mere saath nahi hua isliye keh raha hoon)


OFF TOPIC(BUT IMPORTANT)::
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99184


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

^^I am not talking about you...but the other guys. They saying "Oh what a story it was".....WTF . What is so special about it anyways ?

Lol today something happened. I have a Hi5 profile by the name Joey Jordison. She (you know who ) didnt knew it. She sent a scrap and a add request. I deleted both and scrapped her saying "FU*K OFF".....she deleted it and never replied ......lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Good revenge K


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Now tht's a revenge....hahahaha go to hell tht girl who cud refuse such a guy


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

lmao..... reached the 11k plays mark for Slipknot.


----------

